# New fertility laws



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just to let you know that the new Human Fertilisation and Embryology Bill was in the Queens Speech last week, so is starting its passage through Parliament.  The 2nd reading (which will be the major debate on the principles) is on Monday, and don't be surprised if it gets a rocky ride.

Main bits which affect you lovely ladies:

- Non birth mum can go on the birth certificate if you are civil partners or conceiving through a clinic.

- Known donor's rights will be automatically excluded if non-birth mother is the second parent.

- Children will have a right to contact donor-conceived siblings as well as their donor at age 18.

- Donor will have right to limited non-identifying information about the children born from their donation.

- Clinics will no longer have to assess 'the need of the child for a father' when deciding to give treatment (though in practice this doesn't really have any practical impact any more anyway).

Will keep you posted as it progresses.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Nat.
L


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Good luck to the new bill today. Heard the catholics having a go at us this morning though. Hope there are lots of sensible people in the Lords ready to speak up for it.


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

We heard you on Jeremy Vine today and it was a relief to hear our position articulated that well.

Thanks for making us, and our decision to have a child, appear so reasonable.

Lucky1968


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

Natalie

I saw your double page spread in the evening standard when I was in London with work last week.  Very impressive! Your children are gorgeous and it's great to have someone in our corner who has personal experience of the issues at hand.

One quick question if I may, for children due next year and conceived from anonymous donor with identity relase, what goes on birth certificate under father? Presumably I can use "donor conceived" as opposed to "unknown" if I choose to do so? I can't really find the definitive answer on the net.

Thanks
Sian


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Natalie

I also heard you on the radio yesterday and just wanted to say that you sounded great.  I thought you expressed the lgbt/single viewpoint really well - thank you!

(And I am so glad that the other lady on the show isn't still in charge of the HFEA!!)

Some1
xx

ps if anyone else wants to listen to it you can get it on the Radio 2 website (Jeremy Vine Show Tues 20th November 1:30ish onwards)


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

The links are on here. I particularly enjoyed Natalie on the Today programme. Thanks again.

Oops forgot to paste the link : http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=74611.0


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - thanks all. It's good to be out there defending us all, but it makes me so cross that people are being so ignorant and ill-informed about the law and lesbian families.

For those who've missed the coverage, I did the Today programme (Radio 4) on Monday morning at 8.30 and also on Tuesday Jeremy Vine (Radio 2) at 1.30 - both of which you can listen to again online on the BBC website. I can't believe some of the stuff Baronness Deech (ex HFEA Chair) is saying - you think she'd know better. She keeps referring to research, and this is either non-existent research or is information taken completely out of context.

There was also stuff in the Times yesterday, including my letter and a couple of others to the editor(http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/letters/article2909626.ece) and a lovely editorial column in response(http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article2910178.ece) which made me smile.

Ruth Hunt from Stonewall is also working her socks off to defend us all, and she's been on the BBC etc too.

It won't be the last of it I'm sure but don't worry, we'll keep fighting and I'll keep you posted as to any developments.

Sian - to answer your question, the father's details are usually left blank. If you have conceived with a sperm bank donor the legal position is that there is no father, so saying unknown is not really correct ('none' would be more accurate). Most registrars just leave it blank though.

Natalie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's the links to the radio coverage:

Radio 4 Today programme on Monday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/today/listenagain/monday.shtml

(click on 8.30)

Radio 2 Jeremy Vine on Tuesday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/mainframe.shtml?http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio2_aod.shtml?radio2/r2_vine_tue

(fast forward to 1.32ish)

The Evening Standard didn't post the article Sian mentioned online, but it's on my firm's website if any of you want to see:

http://www.lesteraldridge.com/services/private/tax/samesex.asp

(just scroll to the news item links at the bottom of the page)


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

Im afraid i didnt read a newspaper/watch news after the debate was adjourned in the House of lords on tues and I cant seem to find out what happened next. Did it get restarted the day after? What happened?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

The rest of the second reading debate was finished off on Wednesday afternoon (no vote after a second reading - it's just a chance to air the issues generally). First committee stage is scheduled for 3 December, so hold your breath for the wrecking amendments and more publicity.

If you want to track the bill or read any of the speeches from the other half of the second reading, you can at:

http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2007-08/humanfertilisationandembryology.html

Natalie


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I listened to you on Jeremy Vine - Natalie. WELL DONE!! (also for not sending the heavies round to that ghastly women - was she deliberately missing the point do you think??)

Emma x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just to keep you all updated:

As expected, the lovely Baronness Deech has tabled an amendment to the HFE Bill, not only putting back the requirement of fertility clinics to consider the need of the child for a father, but to make them consider the need of the child for a mother and a father (which goes after men conceiving by surrogacy too).  

It seems no same sex couples or single people are fit to become parents.  

Will keep you posted.


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

Natalie, you were great on the today programme. I feel so proud that we have such a erudite spokesperson. Coulnt get to the right bit on the jeremy vine programme though without sitting through an hr and a half of him which i couldnt bear!

Is there anything i can do regarding dec 3? Can one lobby the house of lords?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks!  

Not sure about what you could do to help to be honest.  Stonewall are doing a sterling job behind the scenes to persuade parliament to support the changes, and they're brilliant lobbyists, so let's just hope they are as successful with this as they have been with civil partnership and adoption etc.  

You could, I guess, write to your MP, but I'm not sure if you can lobby the House of Lords directly.

Natalie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just to update you all that the Lords voted on the 'need for a father' provision last night and the government won!  Hoorah!  Once the Bill's finished going through the Commons etc, it means fertility clinics will no longer have to consider the need of the child for a father, but rather the need for 'supportive parenting'.

Natalie


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Woo hoo! A vote for common sense! Excellent.


----------

